# MHC in less than 2 months!



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

MHC Announces New 2010 Sponsors
MHC is proud to welcome back 3 great supporters!

Westland Insurance and Ken Donat, is our new title sponsor. A sponsor last year, Westland Insurance did not hesitate to step up to being our main sponsor when they learned it was available. We are happy to have Ken on board in this capacity and we look forward to working together for a long time!

Haunted Attraction Magazine returns as a sponsor of the pre-convention bus tour. John Kennedy has promised to help make this year’s tour the best one yet!

The International Association of Haunted Attractions has once again stepped up as title sponsor of THE party of the year – IAHA Masquerade Ball at MHC. This not to be missed event promises to be talked about for the rest of the year!


Friday Classes Will Rock!
Makeup, Acting, and Business. Something for everyone!

We’ve assembled agroup of professional instructors for half day and all day sessions on Friday, June 5 at the Hyatt Regency. The Midwest Haunters Convention is known for hosting outstanding seminars and workshops and this year we’re bringing in some of the most talented instructors in the industry.

We have four classrooms; each hosting a variety of subjects for anyone thinking about getting started in the haunt industry, current haunt producers wanting to take their operation to the next level, actors wanting to create new characters and learn interactive acting techniques, makeup artists wanting to expand their skills and home haunters wanting to learn all the above.

Class titles are listed below, go to the web site for full class descriptions with instructor bios:

• Getting Started in the Haunted AttractionIndustry with Timmer and Ann Marie Gavinski
- Overview of The Business Plan
- Lunch with the Fire Marshal
- Focus on Marketing and Planning for Success

• Two Great Makeup Classes with our Professionals
- Makeup To Die For, Hands On with Bloody Mary, Bobbie Weiner
- FX Makeup with Nick & Brian Wolfe

• Hauntertainer University X-Treme Networking with Bob and Beth Turner
- Take your Haunted Operation to the next level
- Actor training and development workshop 


Contest Deadlines
Register now for Monster Makeup Wars and Miss Scary Midwest

A quick reminder to all those interested in being a part of the two MHC signature events. Applications for Monster Make Up Wars and Ms. Scary Midwest are due April 16th. We will draw teams and female characters on the 17th. Don't miss out on these great events! Applications online at http://www.midwesthaunters.com


New MHC Video Released
Check it out and share it with your friends!

Melissa McKnight and Jason Dasti have outdone themselves again! By combining photos, videos, and our Voice from Hell commercial, they have produced a great summary of what MHC is all about. Check it out at 



 and share it with your friends, post it on Facebook and help us spread the word!


----------

